# Egg!



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well after removing the box, dally laid an egg... over night but it broke on the cage bars.... her droppings were a bit bloody but the egg was hard shelled (her perch is 2.5 feet above the grate.


should i be concerned about the bloody droppings???

the egg also seemed small but it had a yolk in it


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

best photos i could get without my digital camera.

egg seems small... thats in comparison to a quarter... it broke but i will expect one then in 2 days again, the box is back up.



























pardon the yolk, but these are the bloody droppings


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oh, ok so shes acting normal, went straight into the box as soon as i put it back up. she had stopped showing signs of laying 2 days ago. she did NOT show any signs of this at all....  
she didnt have big poops for 2 days, they were normal sized, she didnt have an egg bum at all and STILL doesnt...

shes acting normal, eating, drinking, and back in the box. it was a small amount of blood and no more since... but im still a bit worried. i put the infrared heat lamp on and increased the humidity. i wont be sleeping today at all. i want to keep an eye on her...


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw poor little bubba, hope she's ok


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im hoping though been reading online, apparently if its only a small amount only after she lays its normal but if its a lot or ongoing or if theres no egg theres a problem... but i still want word from here. ive yet to go to bed, ive been up 24 hours and i wont go to bed until i know shes ok.... so likely so i can watch her all day too.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

When you posted these pix's I was going to say by her position (wings dropped, slight hump to the back) she looked like she was going to lay, but I didn't (kick myself )









That's what a hen looks like when she is in labor (ovulating)

It is normal for first time layer to have a little blood. This may have been a result of not having the nest and all her activities/movement the last few days.

It is good that you put the box back up so that she can finish laying her clutch.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok so nothing is wrong. scared the living daylights out of me! walk in the room and see something on the bottom of the cage that wasnt there the night before... turned the light on to an egg and bloody poop.

gave her hard boiled egg with shell for breakfast, she downed it.

ok so you pointing out that photo is the only sign she has shown for awhile. she wont make up her mind  glad its finally made up. nest box was up for 18 days and she lays 2 days after... what hen does this?

thanks, now if i can i can go to bed... but at which point i dont think i will

oh and was the egg small or normal? this is new for me so i cant tell.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK....no you know that she is a late day layer...which is better than an early morning layer because a hen that lays later in the day has extra body reserves of calcium in the bloodstream from the diet. She should also lay the nest egg later in the day also. You'll know it is in the works because in the morning of the day to lay her posture will look like in the pix.

Some hens, especially first timers may take a few weeks after the box is up before they lay.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Oh...an no worry about the size of her egg. There is no set size with eggs. Weights and shapes can vary per hen.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I was also just thinking. The blood can also be from her holding the egg in because there was not a nest to put it in...Soooo....it may be possible the next egg is also in formation and may arrive before the 48 hrs from the first one layed.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Oh...a question. Can I save your pix to show what a hen looks like that is going to lay?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

go right ahead. for future reference you may keep any of my photos. if you need it, go right ahead.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

a lot of info but good to know. she laid this one in the middle of the night... i thought i heard one of them drop something in the cages around 2 am... but one of my lovies wakes up and eats and plays in the middle of the night all the time so i thought it was him... so i thought nothing of it.

well i'll keep an eye out... wasnt expecting it... we were all expecting her not to lay.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks  Poor little girl. By looking at her eyes in the pix laying that first egg was no fun. The next egg will be alot easier on her.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i cranked the shower on hot for an hour this morning just to be sure the humidity was good as i was worried on the blood. and also the infra red light is over her cage for warmth. is this a good idea?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I wouldn't change the temps too much from what she was used to. If you have a Vita or full spectrum light (FSL) that may be better. It can be placed, if a small one right above the cage...or a larger one (such as a floor lamp or flouresant fixture) about 1 foot from the cage.

Has she shown an interest in going in the box and making an indentation in the bedding?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ill keep the heat lamp on a bit today, as its a bit chilly. also, i dont have full spectrum light but i had been opening our bedroom window and sitting with her on my hand in front of it (screen in of course) so she can bask in real sunlight several times a week for a half hour at a time. today its cloudy, rainy, and chilly.

a little bit this morning when i first put it in. she went and sat in her usual spot, which she doesnt really do an indent. tsuka used to do it but hed move it every 5 minutes and she got mad. i know her spot so i made her indent for her there. she sat right in it like usual.

i got some photos... bad quality as i am without my digital camera and only have my cell phone...

is she showing signs of laying at all? again?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It looks like she is starting to hunch her back and droop her wings. If the first egg may have been delayed because she had nowhere to lay it. The next one could show up as early as 30-36 hrs. Ususally when the first egg is in the uterus (shell gland) the yolk of the 2nd egg has started to enter into the oviduct. The hunching is from mild labor pains as the egg travels down the oviduct.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

It's surprising she just let it drop and didn't at least go to the bottom of the cage to lay. She must have been feeling quite uncomfortable. Now she'll much more comfy for her second egg. Go Dally!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well im hoping all goes well. if the eggs are fertile, then im assist feeding as its just us and dally.

i put a thick towel on the bottom of her cage in case she lays it off the perch again.

yeah, belinda i think we can safely say dally dropped her first child... D:


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

wow hun, hopefully she will lay another soon, and dont feel bad about the dropped egg, i had a pair of lovies and the egg was a dive bomb as she flew around the cage, judging by the way the egg was splattered against the bars of the aviary.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well dally was too lazy to get off her perch... her cage wasnt even covered and she had a nightlight on! i know she can see, she paces everynight lights go out. she was just lazy i think... 

assist feeding, i start right away, right?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

not until 12-20 hours after hatching, but wait mom should be fine with one babe so if babe hasnt been fed be the 20 hour feed a liitle watery mixture. its the others if she has more than one successful eggs that may need more help.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*she was just lazy i think... 
*----------------------------------------------------
Nope...not lazy, what she did was natural. Since she had no secure area to lay the egg, from her point of veiw, it's best to let it drop and go kasplat.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

weird. birds are so complex.... though i wouldnt put laziness beyond dally lol

i guess in the wild they wouldnt want to go down to the ground at night like that either... so it does make sense


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and ok. i still have the handfeeding instructions that you gave me, nwoodrow. so i may ask for more specific directions regardinh assist feeding schedule.. but later once i know if theres even any fertile eggs.

so wait, if its the dad who shows them what to eat and all... i dont have tsuka here anymore.... so i take it i will be assuming that role? any advice on this?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

hun, you should have no problem getting these birds to follow you on whats good to eat, we do it all the time with hand fed babes.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok good. thats a relief

well im off to bed for a bit... will keep everyone updated on anything


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

This is good news to hear! 

Can't wait to hear about the arrival of the next egg.

I think it's great that you can come here and find people that give concrete answers. Answers that you can trust.

Sorry, that's the paralegal in me talking.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is an article to have just in case: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-feeding-chicks-in-the-nest.html But a single Mom should do fine.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks! good to know i may not have to right away, depending on the clutch size...

will all her eggs be as small as the first one?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Her egg was normal sized. Eggs sizes vary in shape and weights per hen.

Was the yolk of her egg intact enough to look and see if it was fertilzed? here is a pix to show what to look for.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it was a bit messed up a bit as it kinda broke.

so i couldnt tell you. the mess you seen on the paper is what was left.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well I'm glad she laid finally! Its OK, Nips dropped her first child last year as well (she didn't know any signs of laying so I had no clue she was going to!) and went on to lay a full clutch so you should be OK. Can't wait for Dally babies!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

me too... i wonder if i'll get any surprises... i know i may get cinnamon pearls and cinnamon pearl pieds in the mix... theyd be girls


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And then you could keep one!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no,... sadly cant 

as a favour we're taking my fiance's friend's hedgehog and it would be too much then after. and the hedgehog was decided after the box was down... its not changing and im ok with it. a bit bummed, but its for money and attention reasons. i cant give them all the proper attention. our total now with the hedgie is 10 pets and a fiance... and the hedgie were getting at 7 tonight. if i added another bird to that mix... well it would be too much for 2 people. but i can play with the babies and take photos and make sure they go to nice homes 

i already have 2 people getting a baby each. one wants a female, the other wants male... and the female request gets the first cinnamon baby! already screened them, they're awesome people. one will likely join here too once he gets a baby if dally has fertile eggs.

best age to give them to homes? i was thinking at latest 12 weeks.

gotta know my limits, you know?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have 14 at the minute if that helps lol (7 tiels 3 bunnys and 4 fish)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Everyone has limits its good that you guys know yours. At least you'll get to have the experience!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya and its a one time only deal too. after this, theres no more babies. from ANY animal lol. jessie had kittens before as my mom kicked her outside and devin bought kiki his chinchilla already pregnant. thats how we got chinta...
so no more babies from anyone but im glad i already have homes lined up. had to recall them back after telling them that she didnt lay to say that she did and they may still get a baby

but when we get a house i get to pick whatever type of parrot i want when we get the bird room set up... and i already have my pick. and i mean ANY parrot from macaw to cockatoo, to the most expensive lol. and my choice is budgies.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

i only want one more but im having no luck :wacko:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

put it this way. if i got a gold (literally gold) cockatiel or purple or blue baby... it wouldnt matter i still cant keep it lol

but afer the first days i can candle the eggs (5 days of sitting) and check if theyre fertile?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes, once she's been sitting tight for 5 days you can candle the eggs to see if they're good.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

you just made me think of something that was on the news orange sheep http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13077375


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

weird video...

anyways, i meant naturally if i got something weird like that i still wouldnt be allowed. but i know if that ever happened, i bet srtiels would love to have it.

but this has gotten quite off topic so im going to leave it at this until there are updates


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I hope you get more eggs... why can't you keep one? On another note... Ziva and McGee's first baby hatched!!!! I have a W/F so some kind fuzzy... can't wait to see what splits the parents may have.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

there's yet to be a second egg...? its been over 48 hours and theres no other egg yet. shes acting normal like she had been... didnt sleep in box last night only went into it a bit in the evening... shes pooping...

any opinions on this?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I read the whole post this time, I now know why you cant have another tiel. I am sorry.


----------

